# certification professionnelle assistant maternel/garde d’enfants.



## Lijana (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir, qu'est ce que  la 'certification professionnelle assistant maternel/garde d’enfants.' et à quoi ça sert?


----------



## Assmat56 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour je ne saurais pas vous répondre. Je crois que c'est un certificat d'un niveau inférieur à celui du CAP petite enfance, qui ouvre droit à un avantage. Peut être qu'un organisme de formation, pôle emploi, la PMI ou vitre ******************************************************** sauraient peut être vous apporter réponse


----------



## Savatte (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour
La certification pour l'assistante maternelle lui permets d'avoir un agrément d'une durée de 10 ans.


----------



## Lijana (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Merci beaucoup 😊!


----------

